
The little-told story of the massive WWII pet cull (2013) - OJFord
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24478532
======
yesenadam
[In the UK] "People were basically told to kill their pets and they did. They
killed 750,000 of them in the space of a week - it was a real tragedy, a
complete disaster"

